# Anyone heard from SmokinAl?



## mdboatbum (Jan 19, 2013)

He was one of the most prolific posters on here, in fact I think he is still the top in terms of number of posts. He last was here in March. Just wondering if anyone has been in contact.


----------



## jrod62 (Jan 19, 2013)

He had a lot of great post on here. hope he doing good.


----------



## frosty (Jan 19, 2013)

I recall he had a family situation he had to take care of.  I believe he is still around, but in the background.  Great guy!  Lots of knowledge.


----------



## squirrel (Feb 26, 2013)

I miss his posts too. He was always a big help to me if I had any questions.


----------



## jp61 (Feb 26, 2013)

Just a wild guess, but I don't think we'll see him here anytime soon. Al and Bear were pretty good friends on here. 

SMF is a great place to hang out and drool over some great looking food, but for me it's not the same with those two guys MIA. 

Maybe it's time for a beer 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  summit?

Either way...... if you guys are reading this, I wish you both nothing BUTT the best!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 26, 2013)

C'mon back Al - you are missed!


----------



## driedstick (Feb 28, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> C'mon back Al - you are missed!


X2


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 28, 2013)

we were sad to see Al go. I know he said he needed to spend more time with family and less online. The problem was he loved SMF and all of you so it was hard to not spend much time here so he gave it up all together. 

I hope he comes back too.


----------



## chef willie (Mar 1, 2013)

bmudd14474 said:


> we were sad to see Al go. I know he said he needed to spend more time with family and less online. The problem was he loved SMF and all of you so it was hard to not spend much time here so he gave it up all together.
> 
> I hope he comes back too.


Yeah, I think of him often while browsing the threads. I check his profile once in a while to see if he's made any recent posts. It's been a year and he's changed his location to Michigan....gotta be a big change from Florida.


----------



## hoity toit (Sep 26, 2013)

The fella had a lot of knowledge to share. I especially would have liked to have met him in person. ! He gave me my pastrami lesson.


----------



## bama bbq (Sep 26, 2013)

If I remember correctly he was out of Florida, used to make cheese, and then had family issues and had to move to Michigan


----------



## daveomak (Sep 26, 2013)

He taught me how to smoke a pork butt....  did one 3 days ago and it came out perfect....    Thanks Al...     He was last on her 3/16/13.....   Way too long to be gone from here..... IMO.....


----------



## teeznuts (Sep 26, 2013)

I must've missed this post when it first went up. I've actually wanted to post a "where's Smokin Al" for a while. His home made mozzarella post was one of my favorites.

 I know Scarbelly used to keep in touch with many of the long lost smokers but unfortunately he's not with us anymore to ask. If anyone keeps in touch with Al please tell him to pop in and say hello to the group.

Thanks Mdboatbum for starting this.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 26, 2013)

I did have the fortune to meet Al and his wife at the first S FL. Gathering...  He and Doug were the ones responsible for getting the gathering off the ground...  His ribs won the rib comp. at the gathering  and his wife's dish (seafood gumbo) won the "Special Dish" comp. .. Y'all are so right, he is very much missed here, and at the gathering...  made me go back and read the picture thread again from the gathering....

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/112802/south-florida-gathering-picture-thread


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 26, 2013)

I fear that his extensive participation, long hours on the forum, may have become too much and affected his relationship with his Mrs'. I know it was a major complaint of my wife around the same time period, I had just become a Moderator. I too hope all is well but I don't think he will be back...JJ


----------



## teeznuts (Sep 26, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I fear that his extensive participation, long hours on the forum, may have become too much and affected his relationship with his Mrs'. I know it was a major complaint of my wife around the same time period, I had just become a Moderator. I too hope all is well but I don't think he will be back...JJ


I know what you mean. I used to smoke and post weekly, sometimes 3-4 nights a week, during that same time period. My wife thought I was spending too much time here so I vanished for quite some time. I'm glad to be sneaking back in to my favorite forum.


----------



## dougmays (Sep 27, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I fear that his extensive participation, long hours on the forum, may have become too much and affected his relationship with his Mrs'. I know it was a major complaint of my wife around the same time period, I had just become a Moderator. I too hope all is well but I don't think he will be back...JJ


Exactly right...his participation was affecting his personal life. I tried reaching out to him via email a couple months back mentioning the South Florida Gathering that He and I started but never got word back. He and his wife are great people and i wish them all the best. He is back in FL but I dont believe he'll be returning to the forum.

We can all be blessed with all of the knowledge that he shared that continues to be on the forum


----------



## driedstick (Sep 27, 2013)

dougmays said:


> We can all be blessed with all of the knowledge that he shared that continues to be on the forum


X2


----------



## chef willie (Sep 27, 2013)

Al is still missed and I do think of him often. Judy seemed to be enthused about the smoking activities, getting involved and helping but if it became like a 'job' being a Moderator than I could see that becoming a problem. Interesting to see other posters mention the hours we can or do spend here. I too have had to force myself to get off the forum for a spell feeling I spent way to much time in front of a screen and not being out & about in the real world. I now try to jump on and off, answer a few questions if I can and post something different or new then hit the chore or project list. I don't know how some can be on multiple forums....I have a hard enough time maintaining a presence here sometimes......Willie


----------



## hoity toit (Oct 4, 2013)

I am so sorry to see Big AL "vanish".  






He was the one who guided me in the art of making pastrami the right way. We all have our reasons one way or the other for participating or not. I suppose that's what makes his Forum great, you can contribute as little or as much as you want. I myself am a fairly active poster around this time of year but the rest of the year I am not quite as active and just kind of check in once a week or so. Even though I have never met any of you in person you all are like family, In March 4-8, 2014 I am attending the National BBQ Association Conference in San Marcos, Tx. .Maybe I will see some of you there I hope. Here is a link to it http://www.nbbqa.org/conference

*I really enjoy the camaraderie and the wealth of knowledge that is unselfishly offered here on this forum. *_T_hanks folks.

Dexter


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 19, 2013)

He was one of the most prolific posters on here, in fact I think he is still the top in terms of number of posts. He last was here in March. Just wondering if anyone has been in contact.


----------



## jrod62 (Jan 19, 2013)

He had a lot of great post on here. hope he doing good.


----------



## frosty (Jan 19, 2013)

I recall he had a family situation he had to take care of.  I believe he is still around, but in the background.  Great guy!  Lots of knowledge.


----------



## squirrel (Feb 26, 2013)

I miss his posts too. He was always a big help to me if I had any questions.


----------



## jp61 (Feb 26, 2013)

Just a wild guess, but I don't think we'll see him here anytime soon. Al and Bear were pretty good friends on here. 

SMF is a great place to hang out and drool over some great looking food, but for me it's not the same with those two guys MIA. 

Maybe it's time for a beer 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  summit?

Either way...... if you guys are reading this, I wish you both nothing BUTT the best!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 26, 2013)

C'mon back Al - you are missed!


----------



## driedstick (Feb 28, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> C'mon back Al - you are missed!


X2


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 28, 2013)

we were sad to see Al go. I know he said he needed to spend more time with family and less online. The problem was he loved SMF and all of you so it was hard to not spend much time here so he gave it up all together. 

I hope he comes back too.


----------



## chef willie (Mar 1, 2013)

bmudd14474 said:


> we were sad to see Al go. I know he said he needed to spend more time with family and less online. The problem was he loved SMF and all of you so it was hard to not spend much time here so he gave it up all together.
> 
> I hope he comes back too.


Yeah, I think of him often while browsing the threads. I check his profile once in a while to see if he's made any recent posts. It's been a year and he's changed his location to Michigan....gotta be a big change from Florida.


----------



## hoity toit (Sep 26, 2013)

The fella had a lot of knowledge to share. I especially would have liked to have met him in person. ! He gave me my pastrami lesson.


----------



## bama bbq (Sep 26, 2013)

If I remember correctly he was out of Florida, used to make cheese, and then had family issues and had to move to Michigan


----------



## daveomak (Sep 26, 2013)

He taught me how to smoke a pork butt....  did one 3 days ago and it came out perfect....    Thanks Al...     He was last on her 3/16/13.....   Way too long to be gone from here..... IMO.....


----------



## teeznuts (Sep 26, 2013)

I must've missed this post when it first went up. I've actually wanted to post a "where's Smokin Al" for a while. His home made mozzarella post was one of my favorites.

 I know Scarbelly used to keep in touch with many of the long lost smokers but unfortunately he's not with us anymore to ask. If anyone keeps in touch with Al please tell him to pop in and say hello to the group.

Thanks Mdboatbum for starting this.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 26, 2013)

I did have the fortune to meet Al and his wife at the first S FL. Gathering...  He and Doug were the ones responsible for getting the gathering off the ground...  His ribs won the rib comp. at the gathering  and his wife's dish (seafood gumbo) won the "Special Dish" comp. .. Y'all are so right, he is very much missed here, and at the gathering...  made me go back and read the picture thread again from the gathering....

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/112802/south-florida-gathering-picture-thread


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 26, 2013)

I fear that his extensive participation, long hours on the forum, may have become too much and affected his relationship with his Mrs'. I know it was a major complaint of my wife around the same time period, I had just become a Moderator. I too hope all is well but I don't think he will be back...JJ


----------



## teeznuts (Sep 26, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I fear that his extensive participation, long hours on the forum, may have become too much and affected his relationship with his Mrs'. I know it was a major complaint of my wife around the same time period, I had just become a Moderator. I too hope all is well but I don't think he will be back...JJ


I know what you mean. I used to smoke and post weekly, sometimes 3-4 nights a week, during that same time period. My wife thought I was spending too much time here so I vanished for quite some time. I'm glad to be sneaking back in to my favorite forum.


----------



## dougmays (Sep 27, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I fear that his extensive participation, long hours on the forum, may have become too much and affected his relationship with his Mrs'. I know it was a major complaint of my wife around the same time period, I had just become a Moderator. I too hope all is well but I don't think he will be back...JJ


Exactly right...his participation was affecting his personal life. I tried reaching out to him via email a couple months back mentioning the South Florida Gathering that He and I started but never got word back. He and his wife are great people and i wish them all the best. He is back in FL but I dont believe he'll be returning to the forum.

We can all be blessed with all of the knowledge that he shared that continues to be on the forum


----------



## driedstick (Sep 27, 2013)

dougmays said:


> We can all be blessed with all of the knowledge that he shared that continues to be on the forum


X2


----------



## chef willie (Sep 27, 2013)

Al is still missed and I do think of him often. Judy seemed to be enthused about the smoking activities, getting involved and helping but if it became like a 'job' being a Moderator than I could see that becoming a problem. Interesting to see other posters mention the hours we can or do spend here. I too have had to force myself to get off the forum for a spell feeling I spent way to much time in front of a screen and not being out & about in the real world. I now try to jump on and off, answer a few questions if I can and post something different or new then hit the chore or project list. I don't know how some can be on multiple forums....I have a hard enough time maintaining a presence here sometimes......Willie


----------



## hoity toit (Oct 4, 2013)

I am so sorry to see Big AL "vanish".  






He was the one who guided me in the art of making pastrami the right way. We all have our reasons one way or the other for participating or not. I suppose that's what makes his Forum great, you can contribute as little or as much as you want. I myself am a fairly active poster around this time of year but the rest of the year I am not quite as active and just kind of check in once a week or so. Even though I have never met any of you in person you all are like family, In March 4-8, 2014 I am attending the National BBQ Association Conference in San Marcos, Tx. .Maybe I will see some of you there I hope. Here is a link to it http://www.nbbqa.org/conference

*I really enjoy the camaraderie and the wealth of knowledge that is unselfishly offered here on this forum. *_T_hanks folks.

Dexter


----------

